# Rec. Baked Papaya



## kadesma (Mar 22, 2010)

We had some of this as an appy. I had to beg and plead but got the recipe. Instead of an appy, I used it to go with nice thick rare steaks and another time with a pork roast..Both we yummy. Hope you will like it as well.Cut  papayas, remove seeds. Slice a little from the bottoms so the fruit will lay flat. Place on baking sheet. Combine cheeses,3 papaya halved. 3/4 c. each cream  and cottage cheese ,  2 Tab. chopped chutney, and 1/8-/1/4/ tea curry powder. Beat til smooth. Fold in 1/2 c. thinly sliced water chestnuts and 1 Tab. white or golden raisins.Fill each papaya with some of the filling. Mix 1 Tab each sugar and cinnamon together. Sprinkle over the top. Drizzle with 2-3 Tab. melted butter. Bake 10 min. Serve right away abd enjoy
kadesma


----------

